# mySN PCGH-High-End-Notebook mit Core i7-720QM und Geforce GTX 260M + Cebit-Freikarten abstauben [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu mySN PCGH-High-End-Notebook mit Core i7-720QM und Geforce GTX 260M + Cebit-Freikarten abstauben [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: mySN PCGH-High-End-Notebook mit Core i7-720QM und Geforce GTX 260M + Cebit-Freikarten abstauben [Anzeige]


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. Februar 2010)

Die Ausstattung von dem Notebook ist schon ordentlich. Naja aber wozu braucht das ein Notebook, der Akku hält nicht grade so lange von dem Teil. Aber ich finde das nicht schlecht das PCGH auch Notebooks anbietet.


----------



## _johnny_strange_ (26. Februar 2010)

Bin gemischter Meinung.. 

1. Wieso kein FullHD Bildschirm wenn man optional ein BlueRay Laufwerk wählen kann ? 

2. Einen Mobilen Einsatz kann man damit ja vergessen (70min 2D).

Hat aber durchaus auch gute Punkte:

1. Leistung übertrifft die meisten Fertig Desktop PC's.
2. Mit diesem Laptop an eine LanParty? Kein Problem !

Ausserdem finde ich den Preis eigentlich sehr angemessen für diese Leistung 

Gruss


----------



## Blacki (26. Februar 2010)

bei der leistung eine akkulaufzeit von 210 minuten?
respekt
das nb für 1k ist echt empfehelnswert in der riege der 15 zöller
schade das pcgh kein 17 zoll anbietet


----------



## GHOT (26. Februar 2010)

Geschenkt würd ich mich ja freuen, aber für das Geld nur die 1,6Ghz und die GTX260Mobile was ist mit der Ati 5000er Serie gibts doch auch schon Mobile, was ist mit nem FullHD 17". 
Der macht doch so 2011 schon kein Fun mehr.
Ich hab nen DevilTech die haben auch die MYSN Gehäuse und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Februar 2010)

GHOT schrieb:


> Geschenkt würd ich mich ja freuen, aber für das Geld nur die 1,6Ghz und die GTX260Mobile was ist mit der Ati 5000er Serie gibts doch auch schon Mobile, was ist mit nem FullHD 17".
> Der macht doch so 2011 schon kein Fun mehr.
> Ich hab nen DevilTech die haben auch die MYSN Gehäuse und bin sehr zufrieden.



Full-HD sehe ich bei der Display-Größe eher als Nachteil, es sei denn du benutzt eine Lupe.


----------



## KeiU89 (2. März 2010)

Da ich hier gerade die Roccat Pyra als Zusatz sehe, wundere ich mich, dass man sie noch nirgends kaufen kann...
Kann da irgendwer Informationen geben? Würde mich sehr interessieren, aber über die Maus gibts kaum Infos


----------



## johndoe02 (3. März 2010)

Der Preis scheint ja okay zu sein, wobei man woanders vielleicht in der Konfig. auch das ein oder andere Cent sparen könnte.

Was mich wundert ist, dass es keine Dx 11 Karte geworden ist. Oder anders gefragt, warum ist es keine geworden?


----------



## mySN.de (11. März 2010)

Hallo !

_"Was mich wundert ist, dass es keine DX 11 Karte geworden ist. Oder anders gefragt, warum ist es keine geworden?"_

Warum: Um ein TOP Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu realisieren.
Die DX11 Option ist konfigurierbar.


Die Pyra haben wir exklusiv mit Roccat zur CeBIT präsentiert - hier die Infos:

ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - PRODUCTS » Gaming Mice » ROCCAT Pyra Wired


FullHD ist im Schnitt 1:3 ( 3 für HD+ 1600x900 )  doch noch sehr beliebt, da Windows7 sehr gute Skalierfunktionen besitzt und die Größen angepasst werden können.


----------



## Kone (11. März 2010)

ganz ehrlich, das gehäuse is wirklich kein augenschmaus um es milde auszudrücken...

ich meine das es nichtmehr wirklich flach ist bei der hardware des highend kandidaten is mir klar und auch logisch ... irgendwo muss das ja auch gekühlt werden.
aber den kleinen mit dem i5 und der hd5650 hätte man locker in ein ordentliches äußeres packen können ohne extreme kühlung zu benötigen...

MfG
Kone


----------



## chrissv2 (11. März 2010)

Kone schrieb:


> aber den kleinen mit dem i5 und der hd5650 hätte man locker in ein ordentliches äußeres packen können ohne extreme kühlung zu benötigen...



Das sind doch 2 Unterschiedliche Geräte. 

Hier ist nur das Clevo W860CU( PCGH-High-End-Notebook) mit dem i7 abgebildet. Das i5 Notebook von Compal (NBLB2 -> PCGH-Gaming-Notebook) ist dieses:

mySN PCGH-Gaming-Notebook mit Core i5-540M und HD 5650 [Anzeige] - mySN, PCGH-Gaming-Notebook, Core i5-540M, HD 5650

mfg
chris


----------



## Painkiller (12. März 2010)

Also DX11 sollten die Notebooks schon haben...

Bin übrigens auch auf der Suche nach einem guten...
Hab mich in das ASUS G73 verguckt, aber das is ja nicht mehr auf dem Markt....


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Also DX11 sollten die Notebooks schon haben...
> 
> Bin übrigens auch auf der Suche nach einem guten...
> Hab mich in das ASUS G73 verguckt, aber das is ja nicht mehr auf dem Markt....



im shop ist bei dem Xmg7c und dem xmg6 eine ati 5870 mobile auswählbar somit haste auch dx 11 ^^


----------



## funky5 (10. April 2010)

Ich frage mich wodurch sich ein Aufpreis von 283 Euro von einer Geforce GTX 260m auf eine Ati Mobility Radeon HD 5870 rechtfertigt?
Der Einkaufspreis sicher nicht


----------



## loop (10. April 2010)

Naja, so eine mobile Highend-Grafikkarte kostet als Ersatzteil schon seine 350-450€, die sind weitaus teurer bei gleicher Leistung wie ihre Desktopvertreter. Weil sie muss ja auch die entsprechende Software haben, dass sie nicht zuviel Strom verbraucht und Abwärme produziert. Gleichzeitig muss alles, was auf einem normalen PCB untergebracht ist, hier mit viel weniger Platz auskommen.


----------



## Broiler (12. Juni 2010)

Irre ich hab für ein Notebook mit i7-720QM und HD 5870, 4GB DDR3, Win7 64 und 32 bit^^ und 1680*1050 Monitor nur 1099€ bezahlt, das hier ist also purer Wucher(hatte auch DVB-T Antenne mit Receiver,.... dabei).


----------



## Selyroth (6. Juli 2010)

Broiler schrieb:


> Irre ich hab für ein Notebook mit i7-720QM und HD 5870, 4GB DDR3, Win7 64 und 32 bit^^ und 1680*1050 Monitor nur 1099€ bezahlt, das hier ist also purer Wucher(hatte auch DVB-T Antenne mit Receiver,.... dabei).



naja wucher würde ich das nicht nennen.
Ich habe selbst ein gerät von denen und bis auf die verarbeitung des gehäuse (also dem clevo tei) sehr zufrieden.
man kann bei bedarf schnellere festplatten einbauen und die festplatte ist auch um einiges besser. Die meisten bauen billige fujitsu siemens festplatten ein.
Die arbeitspeicher scheinen auch allgemein hochwertiger zu sein und die kühlung ist auch in ordnung. Auch das display ist gegenüber den meisten anderen hersteller überlegen.

und letzlich finde ich den support von mysn sehr gut. zumindest hatte ich mit denen keine probleme gehabt.

Also empfinde ich den preis durchaus angemessen.


----------



## Nixtreme (6. Juli 2010)

Warum um Himmels willen bei fast allen Lappys Glare-Type Displays?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. Juli 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Warum um Himmels willen bei fast allen Lappys Glare-Type Displays?



Wie meinst du das genau?

Marco


----------



## Selyroth (6. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das genau?
> 
> Marco



ich glaube er meint, warum die meisten hersteller, glare Displays nehmen.
ich würde einfach sagen, das es (leider) mode ist, solche displays zu nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. Juli 2010)

Beim PCGH-High-End-Notebook II kommt ein Non-Clare (also mattes) Display zum Einsatz.

Marco


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Juli 2010)

@PCGH: Hat zwar nix direkt mit dem hier zu tun, aber könntet ihr mir bitte mal das Gewicht von dem Notebook nennen (oder hab ich es überlesen?), das ihr in der aktuellen Ausgabe zerlegt habt? Als ich die ganze Kühlkonstruktion beim Artikellesen gesehen habe, bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (6. Juli 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> @PCGH: Hat zwar nix direkt mit dem hier zu tun, aber könntet ihr mir bitte mal das Gewicht von dem Notebook nennen (oder hab ich es überlesen?), das ihr in der aktuellen Ausgabe zerlegt habt? Als ich die ganze Kühlkonstruktion beim Artikellesen gesehen habe, bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen.



3,44 kg gemäß datenblatt


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Juli 2010)

Ah danke, das ist echt wenig bei dem ganzen Kupfer...


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

Mhm... 2099€ für das Ultimate-Notebook...

Ich finde man sollte es etwas besser Konfigurieren können...

Also für 2099€ erwarte ich:

- 8GB-RAM
- Blu-Ray-Laufwerk
- bei den HDD´s zusätzlich die Option anstatt der SSD, 2x 500GB 7200U/Min
- Das Ultimate W-Lan als Standart

Die Maus ist eine nette Beigabe...

Vom Design her finde ich es auch nicht schlecht... Wirkt dezent und hat dennoch Power


----------



## mannefix (30. September 2010)

Sind es IPS Panels?


----------

